# 5.1 Teufel System oder Stereoanlage behalten?



## Betschi (25. November 2009)

hey zusammen

Ich möchte zu Weihnachten ein 5.1 System kaufen (musik hören, gamen, filme schauen). Da ich am PC nur ein headset habe, jedoch meine Panasonic Stereoanlage habe, weiss ich nicht ob ich die Stereoanlage behalten soll, oder doch das Teufel System behalten solle. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung?

MfG

Betschi


----------



## sinthor4s (25. November 2009)

Hi

leider kann niemand etwas mit "Panasonic Anlage" anfangen
am Besten wäre es wenn du schreibst welches Gerät du genau besitzt
dann kann man dir helfen


----------



## Feuerreiter (25. November 2009)

Wahrscheinlich meint er damit nur so ein Micro-Sys wie es sie auch von Sony gibt und so.
Dann würde ich ein Teufel-System nehmen. 

Aber du solltest auch selbst entscheiden, ob du überhaupt 5.1 brauchst. Ansonsten könntest du ja auch ein 2.1-Sys. für den gleichen Preis nehmen (à la Teufel Motiv 2), denn da hast du pro Satellit mehr Qualität als bei 5.1 (ist ja logisch  ).


----------



## Betschi (25. November 2009)

Noch den Link für die Anlage Imageshack - ligthbox.jpg. Ist der klangliche Unterschied zwischen CDs und MP3 gravierend?

MfG

Betschi


----------



## K3n$! (25. November 2009)

Ein Produktname oder Link wäre sehr hilfreich, um dir zu sagen, inwieweit der Unterschied ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. November 2009)

Das sieht man doch auf dem erstn Blick dass der Panasonic Mist nix taugt, die Teufelanlage klingt 100%ig besser.

Edit: Den Unterschied zw. MP3 und CD wird man mit solchen billigen Brüllwürfeln oder der Panasonic "Anlage" sowieso kaum heraushören.


----------



## geheimrat (25. November 2009)

brüllwürfel?! enorm unpassender begriff füe ein so ausgereiftes und klangstarkes, un dvor allem günstiges sys wie das CEM PE...


----------



## psyphly (25. November 2009)

Auf alle fälle kommt es daruf an, worauf du am meisten wert legst. wenn musik hören bei dir ein höheren stellenwert als games und filme hat, würde ich ein paar gute stereolautsprecher empfehlen (davon hat auch teufel sehr gute und besonders preiswerte im sortiment). man kann allgemein die soundqualität von teufel über die ganzen plastik-komplettpakete von sony, panasonic, philips, samsung, jvc und so weiter stellen, da sich die jungs halt auf boxenbau spezialisiert haben. teufel hat sehr viel gute sachen im sortiment. etwas abstand würde ich allerdings von den decoderstations und verstärkern von teufel halten, da es bei den geräten zu wenig einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt. ein guter stereoverstärker bei musik und ein av reciever mit DD und DTS sowie Pro Logic 2 etc bei filmen und games gibts schon ab 200€ einsteigerklasse


----------



## derLordselbst (25. November 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen Mp3 und CD hängt stark von der Bitrate ab:

Seitdem ich eine Creative Titanium als Soundkarte und einen Sennheiser HD 595 habe, kann ich den Unterschied zwischen 128 Bit und 192 Bit deutlich heraushören.

Darüber fängt der Bereich an, wo sich die Audiophilen tummeln, zu denen Du zumindest bisher nicht gehörst. 

Jemand der CD-Player nach Jitter unterscheiden kann, bist Du bestimmt nicht (genauso wie ich), da ansonsten längst der Vorschlaghammer auf der Panasonic- Kompaktanlage gelandet wäre.

Wie gut die wirklich ist, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. November 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> brüllwürfel?! enorm unpassender begriff füe ein so ausgereiftes und klangstarkes, un dvor allem günstiges sys wie das CEM PE...



Passendere Begriffe gibt es dafür nicht, Oder willste die Dinger als Regalboxen bezeichnen?? Ausgereift: ja, Klangstark: nein, günstig: naja...  Klingt eher nach Fanboy (soll aber keine Unterstellung sein) als nach objektiver Bewertung...

Seit wann hat teufel denn gute Stereoboxen im Sortiment?? Hab ich was nicht mitgeschnitten??


----------



## psyphly (25. November 2009)

Lautsprecher Teufel: Stereosystem Ultima 60

diese gönnte ich mir und sie sind ihr preis wert


----------



## Junias (25. November 2009)

also ich hab nen concept e magnum digital von teufel in verbindung mit ner X-Fi Music und Daniel_K. Treibern(+DDL)
Der Klang is einfach genial. Es ist wirklich nur zu empfehlen


----------



## sinthor4s (25. November 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Seit wann hat teufel denn gute Stereoboxen im Sortiment?? Hab ich was nicht mitgeschnitten??



Naja auf jeden Fall bauen sie auch große Standlautsprecher
die vom Preis her jenseits meines Taschengeldes liegen
Die sind mitunter richtig teuer aber wie viel sie taugen kann 
ich nicht sagen. (in jedem Fall gefallen sie mir optisch nicht )

@ Betschi: Deiner Anlage solltest du Lebewohl sagen...
Entweder du holst dir ein 5.1-Set von Teufel (E300 oder ähnliches)
oder wenn du hauptsächlich Musik hörst solltest du
dich nach einer Kombination aus einem Stereoverstärker/AV-Receiver
und Regalboxen umgucken.


----------



## Betschi (25. November 2009)

Junias schrieb:


> also ich hab nen concept e magnum digital von teufel in verbindung mit ner X-Fi Music und Daniel_K. Treibern(+DDL)
> Der Klang is einfach genial. Es ist wirklich nur zu empfehlen


  Hmm ne creative xtreme music hab ich auch hat in letzter zeit viele störungen....  Das wennschon dennschon kaufe ich mir das Concept E 400 (da ich ich der Schwiez wohne bezahle ich mit Versand nur 300 € ^^) Aber ich finde bei teufel.de nirgends Informationen, ob ich sie auch digital anschliessen kann, oder ich bin einfach zu blöde dafür.


----------



## Betschi (25. November 2009)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Naja auf jeden Fall bauen sie auch große Standlautsprecher
> die vom Preis her jenseits meines Taschengeldes liegen
> Die sind mitunter richtig teuer aber wie viel sie taugen kann
> ich nicht sagen. (in jedem Fall gefallen sie mir optisch nicht )
> ...



Naja das gibt es zu Weihnachten halt das Concept E 400... Bis jetzt hab ich sowieso nur gutes über Teufel gehört


----------



## The_Freak (25. November 2009)

Teufel E400 grundsätzlich:
analog ja, digital nein. 
Digital geht nur mitter Deocerstation, ich meine die gibts derzeit in nem set verbilligt dazu,
also das E400+Kabel+decoderstation5 für 450€, -> Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 400 Digital


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. November 2009)

psyphly schrieb:


> Lautsprecher Teufel: Stereosystem Ultima 60
> 
> diese gönnte ich mir und sie sind ihr preis wert




Mag sein, dass die preiswert sind, aber einen Vergleich mit den Magnat Monitor Supreme halten die nie im Leben stand. Teufel ist Heimkino, aber kein Musikfreund, da werden die immer enorm plattgemacht. 

Ps: Ich hatte das Motiv 6 von denen, ich weiß wovon ich rede...


----------



## Gast12348 (25. November 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> brüllwürfel?! enorm unpassender begriff füe ein so ausgereiftes und klangstarkes, un dvor allem günstiges sys wie das CEM PE...



Brüllwürfel ist der best passende begriff für sowas, man könnte sogar noch weiter gehen und das CEM PE ein Plastikbrüllwürfel Set nennen. 
Also ich finde jede box die aus Plaste ist egal ob Sat Speaker oder nicht ist weit entfernt davon klangstark zu sein. 

Und ganz ehrlich machts kein unterschied zwischen der Plastik Panasonic anlage und nem Plastik 5.1 System wie das CEMPE es ist. 

Wie ich so gerne immer sage man sollte sich nicht durch Namen und deren Image blenden lassen. Teufel nuja ich bin mal ganz ehrlich ich beschäftige mich seit über 10 jahren mit Lautsprechern bzw Hifi, mir ist der name Teufel hierbei nie über den weg gelaufen, Teufel hab ich erst kennengelernt durch die Brüllwürfel Sets. Der Name is glaub ich auch nur so geläufig weil sie sich bei PC systemen nen namen gemacht haben, aber ma ganz ehrlich selbst wenn nen Teufel CEM PE besser als nen Medion Set klingt bedeutet das noch lang nicht das es auch nen guten klang bietet. 

Magnat is auch wieder nen gutes bsp, verpönnt im CarHifi segment leidet Magnat ein wenig unter nem Image schaden, bauen trotzdem aber noch Hifi Lautsprecher die wirklich ihr geld wert sind, meiner meinung nach hat Magnat sein Tiefpunkt eh nur mit CarHifi erziehlt. 

Oder das beste beispiel, Raveland hat warscheinlich jeder schonmal als billig marke gehört oder gesehen, aber kaum einer glaub das Raveland mal Basslautsprecher gebaut hat für 100€ die nen 500€ Chassis in grund und boden gespielt haben. Der grund liegt darin das hinter diesen Raveland lautsprechern sich eigentlich Mivoc verbirgt.... Das gillt nich für alle Raveland speaker der meiste kram is überwiegend schrott.

Was ich damit meine man sollte sich einfach nicht blenden lassen durch images und Firmen namen, sondern sollte grad was Hifi angeht seinen ohren vertrauen statt irgendwelchen vermeidlichen fachzeitschriften mit dubiosen test. 

Wobei es schon ein paar Hersteller gibt dennen würd ich blind vertrauen, einer davon ist Visaton.


----------



## psyphly (26. November 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich machts kein unterschied zwischen der Plastik Panasonic anlage und nem Plastik 5.1 System wie das CEMPE es ist.


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2009)

psyphly schrieb:


>


Sehr Tiefsinniger Beitrag .

Wobei ich dfence recht geben muss, fehlende Mitten und nen unpräzisen, sowie überzogenen Bass haben beide .


----------



## Junias (26. November 2009)

@Betschi

jo, denke das e400 digital is gut für dich.
Welches OS haste denn und welche Treiber nutzt du für deine X-FI?


----------



## psyphly (26. November 2009)

ja ihr habt ja recht. teufel hat sich gerade in der computerwelt nen namen gemacht, da sie von der preis/leistung her den vorigen platzhaltern logitech und creative konkurrenz machen und im heimkinobereich schon seit längerer zeit in der oberen liga spielt. von der musikleistung des concept e magnum bin ich auch nicht überzeugt. für musik nehme ich meine stereoboxen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2009)

Na also, warum nicht gleich so ? Es muss nicht immer ein virtueller Lachanfall sein den kaum jemand nachvollziehen kann .


----------



## Betschi (26. November 2009)

Junias schrieb:


> @Betschi
> 
> jo, denke das e400 digital is gut für dich.
> Welches OS haste denn und welche Treiber nutzt du für deine X-FI?


  Windows 7 64-bit und Treiber die "Normalen".


----------



## Neroxbyte (26. November 2009)

Teufel hat sehr gute stereo Boxen. aber jetzt mal wieder zum hauptthema. Kauf dir die Teufelanlage, und schmeiß den Pnadreck aus em Fenster. Das dieng sieht nur toll aus, taugt aber nix. Am besten du lässt dan alles über die teufel laufen, das müsstes du irgentwie hinkriegen.


----------



## Betschi (26. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Sehr Tiefsinniger Beitrag .
> 
> Wobei ich dfence recht geben muss, fehlende Mitten und nen unpräzisen, sowie überzogenen Bass haben beide .


 
hast du den ne andere Idee, was für ein System in frage kommt? Musik höre ich meistens House, d.h viel Bass und sonst halt 5.1 Surround Filme.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. November 2009)

Neroxbyte schrieb:


> ...Teufel hat sehr gute stereo Boxen...




    Teufel hat im Stereobereich nichts zu suchen - Punkt. Kaum ein halbwegs Audiophiler  wird Stereo, Musik , guter Klang und Teufel in einem Satz erwähnen.


----------



## nfsgame (26. November 2009)

Betschi schrieb:


> hast du den ne andere Idee, was für ein System in frage kommt? Musik höre ich meistens House, d.h viel Bass und sonst halt 5.1 Surround Filme.


Also ich würde dir, wenns ins Budget passt, eine Kombi aus AV-Receiver und "echten" Boxen empfehlen. Mal ein kleines Beispiel:

AV-Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR507EB 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Boxen Front L/R Back L/R: Nubert - nuBox 101 Kompaktlautsprecher
Center: Nubert - nuBox CS-201 Centerspeaker
Subwoofer: Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer

Und ich würde das nicht alles aufeinmal kaufen, was denke ich jetzt mal auch nicht in deinem Sinne wäre (), sondern zu allererst den AV-Receiver und zwei von den nuBox 101 nehmen (damit du dich zuallererst an den Klang gewöhnen kannst; wird für dich schon sehr gut klingen nach dem Panadreck) und dann nach und nach aufrüsten. Wenn du dann alles zusammen hast hast du wirklich was gutes (zumindest was besseres als viele hier im Forum haben  ).  
Außerdem musst du bedenken, das du ein Soundsystem viiiiieeel länger behältst als zum Beispiel eine Grafikkarte oder eine CPU. Ich habe hier beispielsweise Hifi-Komponenten stehen die locker ihre 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, denke aber nicht daran die wegzugeben oder gar wegzuschmießen, die klingen einfach viel besser als jeder Brüllwürfeldreck, egal welcher Hersteller das verzapft hat .
Überlege es dir ob es dir Wert ist so "viel" Geld auszugeben, wie schon gesagt: Es lohnt sich .


----------



## Betschi (26. November 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir, wenns ins Budget passt, eine Kombi aus AV-Receiver und "echten" Boxen empfehlen. Mal ein kleines Beispiel:
> 
> AV-Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR507EB 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Boxen Front L/R Back L/R: Nubert - nuBox 101 Kompaktlautsprecher
> ...



Hmm ich bin 16 Jahre alt, im 3. Lehrjahr und verdiene 1000CHF im Monat


----------



## Junias (26. November 2009)

Betschi:

das is dann natürlich blöde.
zieh dir mal das dk(für daniel k) support pack 2.0 und den auzentech wdm treiber von dk.
Dann hast du perfekten sound.

wenn du willst, geb ich dir links per pm, genauso wie ne anleitung zum installieren

ps.: ich hab das cem digital und bin auch sehr zufrieden, ich hör darüber auch musik, es is für mich eifnach super


----------



## Betschi (26. November 2009)

Junias schrieb:


> Betschi:
> 
> das is dann natürlich blöde.
> zieh dir mal das dk(für daniel k) support pack 2.0 und den auzentech wdm treiber von dk.
> ...



Ich hab aber eine X-Fi XtremeMusic UAA. SB0770.


----------



## Junias (27. November 2009)

ja und???
ich hab dir doch geschrieben was du machen sollst...


----------



## Gast12348 (27. November 2009)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin 16 Jahre alt, im 3. Lehrjahr und verdiene 1000CHF im Monat



Sind doch schonmal gute vorraussetzungen, ich kann dir den Ratschlag von NFSGame aber ebenfalls ans herz legen, vorallem ist es eben so das du mehr spass und vorallem länger spass davon haben wirst und auch in paar jahren wenn mal ne eigene bude hast, dann hast du gleich ne schöne anlage fürs Wohnzimmer. 

Ganz ehrlich grad gestern war ich wieder bei nem kolleg der nen CEMPE hat, und ich muss echt sagen ich hab das garnicht mehr so hässlich in errinerung gehabt, auf jeden fall hat er das in seinem Wohnzimmer und das sieht einfach nicht stimmig aus, fürn jugendzimmer okay, aber fürn Wohnzimmer echt unpassend, spätesdens bei der eignen bude wirst drüber nachdenken die Lautsprecher auszutauschen, dann merkste da die verstärker im Cempe totaler mist sind, dann tauschst die verstärker aus, dann wird dir evt auffallen das der Subwoofer im vergleich zu anderen Boxen und woofer nen hang zum dröhnen hat, dann wird der ausgetauscht. 
Und schon hast doppelt und dreifach investiert und das CEMPE landet in der ecke. 

Vorraussetzung für das Scenario ist allerdings das du freude am Musik hören hast und nicht nur Musik im hintergrund laufen lässt sondern gezielt Musik hörst und geniesst, das macht nämlich auch nicht jeder und erst da fallen dir die kleine nuancen zwischen verschiedenen Lautsprechern und Verstärker auf.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. November 2009)

@dfence: dein selbstgebauter Woffer sieht aber auch nicht gerade Wohnzimmertauglich aus, wie Ich finde


----------



## Gast12348 (27. November 2009)

@Devil96 da hast du vollkommen recht, aber wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe ist der noch nicht wirklich fertig, und nur nen prototyp, da ich zu den speakern keine TSP daten hatte und mich am original gehäuse orientiert hab wollt ich nicht gleich am anfange die schweineteuren Multiplex platten zerschneiden um dann nach nem Monat zu merken das mir der klang doch nicht gefällt. Daher erstmal billiges MDF und aufs ausehen kein wert gelegt zum testen, wenn ich wieder bisl geld zusammengespart hab werd ich mir bei nem schreiner nach meiner vorlage das gehäuse bauen lassen. Das basshorn das ich hab ist auch bei nem Schreiner entstanden nach den gewünschten vorgaben.

Aber eins muss ich auch noch sagen, der Woofer steht ja nicht im Wohnzimmer sondern im angrenzendem Zimmer damit der bass sich schön im Wohnzimmer entfaltet von daher stört die optik nichtmal bei mir im Wohnzimmer da man ihn nicht sieht *g*


----------



## faibel (27. November 2009)

Ich sags mal so, das CEM PE ist für den Preis wirklich nicht schlecht WENN man beim Thema Heimkino bleibt. Die Brüllwürfelchen gehören zwar zu den besseren Schreihälsen aber wirklich ausgewogen klingen die nicht ... brauchen sie aber auch im Heimkinobereich nicht. Der Sub ist ein reinrassiger Klein-Heimkinowoofer der durch die äusserst schwere Membran auf Tiefgang gezüchtet ist. Der Sub kann also mit entsprechender Verzögerung (Gruppenlaufzeit) einiges an Grummeln erzeugen was beim Heimkinobetrieb in der Preisklasse so erwünscht ist.
Die Vorteile im HK-Bereich machen aber die Musiktauglichkeit des CEM PE vollkommen zunichte. Der Sub wird immer unkontrolliert hinterspielen weil er sehr tief abgestimmt ist (das ist reine Physik). Ein druckvollen Punch kann der Subwoofer nicht in den Raum stellen und das wird beim Musikbetrieb eigentlich verlangt. Somit fährt man selbst mit kleinen Regalboxen besser als mit dem CEM PE wenn man gern Musik hört.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

Ich persönlich bin Stereo Fan. Habe mir auch schon die Teufel 5.1 angehört, aber ob man das unbedingt braucht ist wieder ne andere Frage. Gute 2.1 gibt es heute mittlerweile schon ab 50€. Überleg dir was du mit dem restlichen Geld noch schönes machen könntest! 

Man hangelt sich ja schnell in einen Kaufrausch und sucht immer bessere und bessere Boxen, bis die Vernunft ganz auf der Strecke bleibt. Spreche aus Erfahrung


----------



## Ampere (27. November 2009)

Kommt darauf an was du hören willst. 
Wenn du nur Stereo hören willst dann ist eigentlich die Stereoanlage die bessere Wahl.Wenn du Games zockst ist Sourround natürlich eine tolle Sache.
Wenn aber deine Stereoanlge nicht von guter Qualität ist dann kann ein Teufelsystem Abhilfe verschaffen, wenn du eben nur Stereo hören willst, also Mp3 usw.....
Welche Stereoanlage hast du denn?

Edit:  Sorry wollte euch da nicht in die Diskusion platzen. Habe zu spät gesehen das schon mehr als genug Antworten zur Verfügung sind.


----------



## Betschi (27. November 2009)

Ampere schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an was du hören willst.
> Wenn du nur Stereo hören willst dann ist eigentlich die Stereoanlage die bessere Wahl.Wenn du Games zockst ist Sourround natürlich eine tolle Sache.
> Wenn aber deine Stereoanlge nicht von guter Qualität ist dann kann ein Teufelsystem Abhilfe verschaffen, wenn du eben nur Stereo hören willst, also Mp3 usw.....
> Welche Stereoanlage hast du denn?
> ...



Hab mich jetzt für ein Stereoset entschieden. Vielleicht nehme ich die Magnat Supreme 2000 und einen Denon AvR-1610 Receiver.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. November 2009)

Gute Entscheidung ^^


----------



## Ampere (27. November 2009)

Okey. Ich will dir jetzt auch nicht mehr reinreden, da du deine Entscheidung eh schon getroffen hast.

Aber beim besten Willen verstehe ich nicht was an der Klangcharakteristik von Denon so gefällt....


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

16 Jahre 3. Lehrjahr? Geht aber nur mit Hauptschulabschluss und sehr früher Einschulung. 660€, da sind die Steuern schon weg, oder? Wir in D müssen trotz Bund meist mit 100-150€ weniger auskommen. -.-

Der Denon AVR-1610 ist nicht schlecht, dazu kannst du dir ja Stand/Regalboxen kaufen und dir noch nen Subwoofer bauen - da bekommst du für rund 100€ einen, welcher einen 300€ Subwoofer locker schlagen kann.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. November 2009)

Er nimmt den Denon 1610 sowie die Magnat Supreme 2000.


----------



## Betschi (28. November 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> 16 Jahre 3. Lehrjahr? Geht aber nur mit Hauptschulabschluss und sehr früher Einschulung. 660€, da sind die Steuern schon weg, oder? Wir in D müssen trotz Bund meist mit 100-150€ weniger auskommen. -.-
> 
> Der Denon AVR-1610 ist nicht schlecht, dazu kannst du dir ja Stand/Regalboxen kaufen und dir noch nen Subwoofer bauen - da bekommst du für rund 100€ einen, welcher einen 300€ Subwoofer locker schlagen kann.



Hab eine Klasse übersprungen , und Steuren muss ich keine zahlen, erst wenn ich 18 bin. Ihr in D habt ja auch 19% MWST, wir haben gerade mal 7,6%, das macht wahrscheinlich auch noch was aus


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. November 2009)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hab eine Klasse übersprungen , und Steuren muss ich keine zahlen, erst wenn ich 18 bin. Ihr in D habt ja auch 19% MWST, wir haben gerade mal 7,6%, das macht wahrscheinlich auch noch was aus



Dafür sind der Schwizer Franken weniger als der Euro wert.


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (29. November 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema: ich habe seit gestern das Edifier S730 2.1 Set. Bisher hat das auf mich einen ziemlich guten Eindruck gemacht. Die Boxen sind eher Regalboxen und wiegen über 2 Kilo... Hier ein Usertest
...und Devil96 bitte keine Brüllwürfeläußerungen  ...ich finde der Klang kann sich wirklich sehen (hören ) lassen^^


----------



## Gast12348 (29. November 2009)

Dafür sag ich aber brüllwürfel, was andere is das nicht, und Regalboxen sorry bei 2kg eher nicht  
Ich kenn mittel und hochtöner die allein 2kg wiegen *g*

Also wenn ich die Technischen daten schon lesen will dich das ding nicht hören, nach den daten kann das Teil garnicht so gut klingen 
THD 10% .......  0.5% kann ein untrainiertes gehör schon deutlich wahrnemen. 
SNR 85db .... das sind werte die grauenhaft sind für nen Verstärker. Das ding muss ja rauschen ohne ende....

Und sie haben das typische frequenzloch was mich tierich nerven würde 

Subwoofer spielen von 20hz bis 120hz ( 20hz warscheinlich mit -10db ) 
Die Sats spielen von 160hz-20khz  

Also hat man nen gewaltiges loch zwischen 120 und 160hz ..... gut klingen is was anderes. 

Das was in dem test als Grundschrauschen bezeichnet wird kann man auf den total miesen SNR wert zurückführen.


Naja es gibt deutlich besseres  Ist und bleibt nen Brüllwürfel System bemerkbar allein am Frequenzgang und dem Frequenzloch.


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

http://i3.yzimg.com/miscellaneous/big-1258292161-3469250557268496798.jpg

Das sind die kleinsten Lautsprecher die ich verwende, sind Braun output c, die sind schwer, da wiegt eine mehrere Kilogramm, 2 Wege und ein Holzgehäuse. Auch im tieferen Bereich spielt die Box sauber.

Es gibt auch so ein lustige Frequenzgangmessung eines Bose Systems, der Subwoofer geht auf über 200Hz hoch, es gibt halt trotzdem ein Loch mit gut -6dB bei 300-400Hz. Das sind ware Brüllwürfel.


----------

